# Is this IBS and does anyone else suffer?



## anxiousstomach93 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have anxiety problems, and over the last few months i seem to have developed a 'dodgy stomach' but only when travelling from one place to another even if i go to the toilet before hand. when i get there the symptoms go and when im at home with no plans i don't have any trouble at all.

the thing is that i have a wedding to go to in a few days and its about an hours drive. I have been tempted to just not go because i can't face the terror of being stuck in a car without a bathroom nearby. I have made a plan of what to do if i feel like i can't hold it in just to calm myself a bit. As im in the back in my own it has made me a bit less conscious, and i thought about wearing and extra layer of underwear or trousers and sit with the windows open, but then i think that doing these things will make my mind think its acceptable to 'go' when it wants to. So far i think its all been a due to my anxiety because i learnt to suppress my other symptoms (which happened in the same situations) and its now manifesting itself this way, but i haven't travelled that far since the problem started so i don't know if i can guarantee i will cope for more than an hour. I know about Imodium and stuff but i don't know i should take that if im not sure there is a problem. Im currently doing yoga exercises that are meant to help ibs symptoms but they only work for a little while. Has anyone else got a similar problem or advise.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Taking the imodium will ensure your peace of mind. Take it preventatively if you prefer with your evening meal the day before. And you could also bring some with you.

And I would seek treatment for this anxiety..there is no reason to suffer this way.

And enjoy the wedding!!


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds like some kind of nervous IBS. I don't know what is available in the UK, but GABA helps me with anxiety. That's not why I take it, I just notice it as a side effect. When I was buying it on Amazon.com, I noticed how many people were using it even on their kids for anxiety. It doesn't work for people with bipolar, at least not without danger of mania, but it doesn't sound like that's your problem.


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello,

Sounds like you're having a horrible time! I also suffered with anxiety triggered IBS, but mine triggered cramps and crazy abdominal pain with panic attacks. Thankfully I never emptied my bowels in response to anxiety, but I bet even if I did once, I'd have anxiety every time after that, and I don't blame you for having it.

The good news is, because your symptoms are triggered by your brain, your brain is also capable of eliminating those symptoms as well.

If I were in your position, what I would do is first get on an antidepressant to help alleviate some of your anxiety symptoms. Since your ibs symptoms are also triggered by your anxiety, this will have a dual effect and make things easier for you. The only issue with this is sometimes you have to try a number of different antidepressants to find the one that works. In my history I tried a couple of different antidepressants and they gave me unpleasant side effects and so I quit. I tried again 5 years later out of desperation, and my life started to completely turn around from there.

The next thing I would do is invest in an ibs hypnotherapy kit. Hypnotherapy can retrain your brain to respond differently to stressors and as a result can alleviate your symptoms. Having an antidepressant to help manage your symptoms can help you retrain your brain even faster. You logically know that there is no physiological difference between sitting in a chair in your home for an hour, and sitting in a chair in your car for an hour - the only difference is in your perception - which is why I really think hypnotherapy can really help.

Finally a last piece of advice about anxiety. A lot of people try to suppress anxiety, but what works a lot better is starvation of anxiety. An anxiety attack requires constant focus to manifest its symptoms. The key then, is to think about other things when you would normally have an anxiety attack. Think of something completely outside of yourself and apply yourself to it. One thing I like to do is dwell on politics. If I were president of the US, what would I change, how would I fix healthcare, how would I fix national debt, etc. If politics ain't for you(and I wouldn't blame you), you could think about how you'd fix a problem that a friend is going through. Dwell on religious philosophies, right and wrong, good vs evil. Think of controversies in science. *Anything*, except yourself and how you feel. The more passionate you are about a topic, the better. The more critical thinking it requires, the better. By expressing your mental energies towards those things, you starve your anxiety, thus robbing it of its focus. This takes constant practice though and will probably fail a few times before getting it right - but do this from now on. People who's minds are capable of manifesting those kinds of symptoms, are usually smart people, and it would make you a better person to expend your energies on these things.


----------



## anxiousstomach93 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice, i will take it on board


----------



## anxiousstomach93 (Jul 31, 2014)

BQ said:


> Taking the imodium will ensure your peace of mind. Take it preventatively if you prefer with your evening meal the day before. And you could also bring some with you.
> And I would seek treatment for this anxiety..there is no reason to suffer this way.
> And enjoy the wedding!!


 thank you, but whilst i haven't experienced actual diarrhoea from the anxiety yet, its mainly just the sudden urge feeling, and the sensation of it in my stomach. Will the Imodium stop the sensations aswell?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Anxiety linked with IBS is very common - for some patients, just the thought of having to leave the house or travel in a car, bus, train, and being trapped without facilities is enough to set the gut into motion. This is known as the brain-gut connection - for some people, hypnotherapy has helped in this area - not necessarily a cure for everyone, but many people have been greatly helped with this method including myself with the IBS Audio Program 100. Take a peek at the links below for more info, and if you have any questions, I am happy to help. I found out about it on this support board back in 2000 - and it has a pretty good track record. Take care, and all the best to you in your journey to feeling better.


----------

